# Back Online!



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Just to say Hi all, I'm looking forward to catching up on the last two weeks postings- I've been on my Hols in Cornwall- and yes, I did go to "Mousehole" I couldn't not could I ! It's a lovely part of Cornwall(the name helps too! :lol: ) and whilst I had a great time(despite the weather) It's nice to be back on FMB.  
x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back Boggit Keeper  xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Sarah  
xXx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Having done the virtual tour at your recommendation I can honestly say I'm envious! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Moustress  , It was lovely, I keep saying I ought to visit some of the other super places in Britain but I can't help myself, I keep getting drawn back to either Cornwall or Pembrokeshire in Wales. :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No need for embarrassment, luv. I like the same places over and over; it's an affinity for a place where one has formed pleasant memories. Just be glad it's still there, more or less intact. The woods I used to wander in as a girl are all suburban developments now. The closest I can find is a little pocket of state park about 45 miles from where I live. It was named by some homesick 
Scandinavian farmer: Nerstrand (near the strand) Forest. It contains a stand of first growth deciduous forest that is, to me, a cathedral of towering arches and filtered light. It also has a spring fed stream and a little waterfall, and some very challenging trails that wind around the areas where the stream feeds into the waterfall. It's like a church to me.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Welome back Boggit Keeper


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Geordiesmice, it's nice to be back!


----------

